# tv keeps shutting off???



## jenniferjo (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a Toshiba model # 32A33 serial #14646047 chassis # TAC0303. Just recentky we started having a problem with it shutting off . It will just go off all of the sudden and you have to unplug it and plug it back in to get it to come back on. You can't just turn it back on with the remote. Also of note is that when it does this the red light that comes on when the power is on blinks , normally it is either on or off with the tv. I tried pluggung it into another socket but this did not help. any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated as the tv is kinda big and bulky so bringing it to the repair shop is a little difficult to say the least. Also there seems to be no rhyme or reason to when it happens that we can tell....sometimes it doesn't do it for a day or two and then other times it happens 5 times in 30 minutes??? what gives??? help please...this is the only tv my mom can see good and she is terminally ill and homebound so tv watching is her entertainment.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Service job I'm afraid. Looks like the power supply AC/DC standby etc. module has reachedc the end of its lifespan. Maybe you can get somebody to come out. Also the question is, whether the repair, replacement is worthwhile.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The LED blinking is a diagnostic sign, you need a technician with the ability to interrogate the fault table to see where the fault is. As above absolutely not DIY, its a home call service.


----------

